# Two new WR at Swedish open!!



## coinman (Sep 5, 2009)

Gunnar Krig set a new WR for 3x3 OH with a time of 13.80! (PLL skip). 

Oskar Åsbrink equaled the world record on Rubik´s Magic with a time of 0.77!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow. I wonder when this will stop!

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Sep 5, 2009)

wow


----------



## Radu (Sep 5, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Wow. I wonder when this will stop!
> 
> Congratulations to the both of you!



Don't wonder too much 
After it will stop it won't be that much fun anymore. Soon very few WR will be broken...


----------



## Kian (Sep 5, 2009)

Congrats to Gunnar and Oskar!


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 5, 2009)

13.80 OH!

Thats awesome, I wish I had this time with two hands


----------



## Edmund (Sep 6, 2009)

wtf2l. guys stop setting records  congrats to both of you!


----------



## ferpsg (Sep 6, 2009)

wow


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 6, 2009)

A sub 14 OH is like too much I cant even think of getting such a time with two hands


----------



## (X) (Sep 6, 2009)

I want videos


----------



## Novriil (Sep 6, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> 13.80 OH!
> 
> Thats awesome, I wish I had this time with two hands



+1 

Congratz to You!


----------



## Gunnar (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi! 

Thanks for the kind words. 

I got the WR solve in the first solve in first round. I found an interesting xcross and I was able to keep track of the second pair. I did indeed get a PLL-skip. After that solve I was so excited I couldn't concentrate so the average became 26s. 

In the finals I almost broke the average WR. My three first times were 17.x, 17.x, 15.x (all non-lucky), so sub-19.5 or something would have sufficed. I didn't get that but I got 24 and 23, so a nice average of 19.70. 

(Also improved my sq-1 avg from 47 -> 30 seconds, thanks to a few days of practice ).

See you in Düsseldorf!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! Congrats to both of you, those are amazing times


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats Gunnar and Oskar  

Too bad you didn't get average WR aswell Gunnar  That would've been amazing! 

Finally some Swedish people get WRs again 

Watch out for the Swedish team in Düsseldorf!


----------



## coinman (Sep 7, 2009)

(X) said:


> I want videos



Sorry, no video is available. There was two rows of tables on the stage and Gunnar was in the back row when he broke the WR, it was hard to film people in the back.


----------



## coinman (Sep 7, 2009)

Results from Swedish open: http://www.x.se/dbk3


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 8, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I wonder when this will stop!
> ...



at some point, records will be broken one tenth of a second at a time. haha 7.08 > 7.07!...> 7.06!


----------



## Feanaro (Sep 8, 2009)

So many records, so little time!


----------



## Pedro (Sep 8, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> pablobaluba said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



isn't that a hundreth of a second?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well done guys. Im still stunned by the OH time.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow! I didn't know you were so fast at OH Gunnar! What is your usual average? 
Congrats on the WR!


----------



## Gunnar (Sep 8, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Wow! I didn't know you were so fast at OH Gunnar! What is your usual average?
> Congrats on the WR!



Usually I'm around 20-21 on average at home with my records being:

single (lucky): 11.8x
single (Non-lucky): 13.58
average of 5: 17.44
average of 12: 19.68
average of 50: 21.3x

None of the times in my 19.70 average wre lucky, I just had a very good flow.


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 8, 2009)

god damn gunnar. congrats! too bad you didnt get that 13 in the final round with the 2 17s and the 15


----------



## Gunnar (Sep 8, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> god damn gunnar. congrats! too bad you didnt get that 13 in the final round with the 2 17s and the 15



Yeah.  As you can imagine I was quite nervous during the last two solves since I knew I had a good shot at the WR average. Now I just hope I can repeat these times at WC in Düsseldorf.


----------

